# Sex life help



## Little-one (Aug 30, 2020)

so, I dont have the same drive as my husband we are two total different people that way. He's just said hes had enough we will stay married live in the same house and thats it. He will go sort himself out, I said what you'll go find it somewhere else and he didn't reply. Now today we've woke up and he is trying to be normal?? He's said lots of things like this before so it's not the first time!! We were on holiday last year and I had to leave for one night for work, I came back not even 12 hours later!! After driving there for 4 hours, I said hello to him and our children and he ignored me?? He said he can't be arsed with me. The bottom line was that I didnt get dressed up and send him pictures of myself when I was at home!!! I left our holiday at 7pm drove home until 11 and had work at 5am the next day!! I work as part of a wedding company. Am I wrong in thinking he is being very out of order?, we are both 34 have two children and have been together for 15years


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Your husband is obviously resentful. When he's told you over and over that he's not happy with your sex life, what have you done about it?


----------



## Little-one (Aug 30, 2020)

I have tried, i dress uo every single time. In between the days we do actually have time for us, theres nothing in between? So no hugs, no help around the house he likes to eat healthy so i make breakfast lunch and dinner for everyone 7 days a week i tidy up those meals every single day i do all the washing and putting away ect but i also have two jobs too? I work tuesday-friday then Saturdays in a different job. When i get home from work he does nothing with our children no dinner, no bath, no bed time story nothing i do it all, so for me im absolutly shattered and i just end up falling asleep when i take my children to bed. 
He choses really inappropriate times to try and kiss and grope me, like in the kitchen when our ten year olds are in the living room and can see straight through and for that age i really dont think thats the right thing to see?? I think seeing their parents hug and kiss is fine but not other things, 

Am i the one in the wrong???


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Little-one said:


> Am i the one in the wrong???


Well, he's certainly being an ass. I can't blame you for being exhausted. Has your husband always been this way, or when did it start? Have you ever been, or would you go to marriage counseling? 

Do you know what your love language is, and your husbands? (It's good for kids as well, btw)








Learn More About Yourself


Discover the secrets that have helped millions of people improve their relationships and themselves.




www.5lovelanguages.com


----------



## StarFires (Feb 27, 2018)

Little-one said:


> I have tried, i dress uo every single time. In between the days we do actually have time for us, theres nothing in between? So no hugs, no help around the house he likes to eat healthy so i make breakfast lunch and dinner for everyone 7 days a week i tidy up those meals every single day i do all the washing and putting away ect but i also have two jobs too? I work tuesday-friday then Saturdays in a different job. When i get home from work he does nothing with our children no dinner, no bath, no bed time story nothing i do it all, so for me im absolutly shattered and i just end up falling asleep when i take my children to bed.
> He choses really inappropriate times to try and kiss and grope me, like in the kitchen when our ten year olds are in the living room and can see straight through and for that age i really dont think thats the right thing to see?? I think seeing their parents hug and kiss is fine but not other things,
> 
> Am i the one in the wrong???


No, you're not in the wrong. Not at all. There are a lot of guys who want sex but don't realize their wife and marriage need nurturing. But it seems you have it worse than practically everyone because you're married to a lazy ass child, who doesn't want to do anything at all but screw.

Am I correct in thinking he doesn't even have a job?


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

find a doctor who is pro hormone replacement therapy, and ask him for some bio-identical seeds. see if that jump starts your libido. 
you do not want your husband to move on to the first horny woman he meets...


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Your husband needs to start participating in family life. It isn't fair to shove all of the chores onto you. Add having to get into costume and prance around for him and it's just too much. When do you get to rest?

Bio-identical hormones will not turn a 24 hour day into a 28 hour day.

I don't know what he meant when he said he can't be arsed with you. Being civil is too much for him? Sorting himself out may be the best thing to happen for you - then you can find a real man rather than a man-child.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Little-one said:


> So no hugs, no help around the house he likes to eat healthy so i make breakfast lunch and dinner for everyone 7 days a week i tidy up those meals every single day i do all the washing and putting away ect but i also have two jobs too? I work tuesday-friday then Saturdays in a different job. When i get home from work he does nothing with our children no dinner, no bath, no bed time story nothing i do it all, so for me im absolutly shattered and i just end up falling asleep when i take my children to bed.


Yet ANOTHER self-entitled jackass who thinks he's too damned good to do his SHARE around the house. They're everywhere - they must breed these losers on a farm somewhere out in Iowa.

Look OP, you work just like he does so that means *you both SHARE 50% of the domestic chores*. This isn't rocket science. Why the hell are *you* constantly busting your ass while this lazy derelect sits around doing nothing but demanding that you swing from the chandeliers for him every night? The only thing this ass-hole deserves is a swift kick to the 'nads and his walking papers.

Stop calling it "helping around the house" if this lazy ass-hole actually does something. He's not "helping" - that insinuates 100% of the work and child-rearing is YOUR responsibility and that Mr. Wonderful is doing* you* some kind of favor. 50% of the work is HIS so stop calling it "helping" you.

The last thing I'd be doing is jumping around like a trained seal, constantly trying to satifsy this idiot. Why on EARTH you continue to bust your ass at 2 jobs and then come home and do *everything* there while dancing as fast as you can to please this POS literally makes my head explode.

Literally.


----------

